
Human longevity: 25 genetic loci associated in 389,166 UK Biobank participants - gwern
http://www.aging-us.com/article/101334/text
======
1bd71d
I was surprised FOXO3 didn't show up in this study. That gene seems to get
alot of press related to longevity.

